# 2017 Morels are up in Center County



## Cassy3

I decided to create this thread for Center County, Pa hoping to learn how morel hunting around the county is going so far. 2016 I hardly found any so I'm excited for this season!! I would love to know how your morel hunting is going so PLEASE comment or post pictures. Happy Morel Hunting!!


----------



## Cassy3

Finally after days of checking many known spots I finally came across these and they were in a location I don't always check. I can't believe I haven't found any in areas I've found many for a few years now. Excited I finally found some but surprised 3 hours of hunting and only 4 small burnt blondes found


----------



## wade

Cassy3 said:


> Anybody find any today around center county?? I've been checking some of my known spots for a few days now and nothing ☹ I'm thinking about checking a few other spots today since it just rained..Hopefully I'll have some luck, Nothing like finding that first one for the season!!!


Good luck Cassy3....Hi Wade here...
Our Home and Regular spots are Near Lake Monroe. .Monroe county Indiana. .
But We intend to Hunt SGL in Lancaster county this Friday and Saturday. ..
Does that 76 TurnPike Toll road. .Run thru Near You? Cause Man I seen some Good lookin miles and miles of spots down that Road when we were driving back to Indianapolis 10 days ago


----------



## wade

Cassy3 said:


> Finally after days of checking many known spots I finally came across these and they were in a location I don't always check. I can't believe I haven't found any in areas I've found many for a few years now. Excited I finally found some but surprised 3 hours of hunting and only 4 small burnt blondes found


Cassy3. .Wade here... when I find. Those Exactly like in your pictures. ..
its always proven to be a sign. ..to be patient and keep an eye for this to be a late popping area. .so keep checking there when the under growth gets heavier. .I believe you will find there late or last in the season


----------



## Cassy3

wade said:


> Cassy3. .Wade here... when I find. Those Exactly like in your pictures. ..
> its always proven to be a sign. ..to be patient and keep an eye for this to be a late popping area. .so keep checking there when the under growth gets heavier. .I believe you will find there late or last in the season


Thanks for the advice Wade! I'm definitely going go be patient and make sure I return to this spot at the end of the season. From my experience with hunting morels I usually don't start seeing blondes until the season is about over and didn't know this sign..Thanks!!


----------



## Cassy3

wade said:


> Good luck Cassy3....Hi Wade here...
> Our Home and Regular spots are Near Lake Monroe. .Monroe county Indiana. .
> But We intend to Hunt SGL in Lancaster county this Friday and Saturday. ..
> Does that 76 TurnPike Toll road. .Run thru Near You? Cause Man I seen some Good lookin miles and miles of spots down that Road when we were driving back to Indianapolis 10 days ago


I don't know if it does.


----------



## chase2634

wade said:


> Good luck Cassy3....Hi Wade here...
> Our Home and Regular spots are Near Lake Monroe. .Monroe county Indiana. .
> But We intend to Hunt SGL in Lancaster county this Friday and Saturday. ..
> Does that 76 TurnPike Toll road. .Run thru Near You? Cause Man I seen some Good lookin miles and miles of spots down that Road when we were driving back to Indianapolis 10 days ago


Wade, you might want to wear some blaze orange if you were planning on state game lands Friday and Saturday as there will be turkey hunters in the woods with you. Good luck if you go and let us know how you make out


----------



## chase2634

chase2634 said:


> Wade, you might want to wear some blaze orange if you were planning on state game lands Friday and Saturday as there will be turkey hunters in the woods with you. Good luck if you go and let us know how you make out


Actually Saturday I believe is the opening of spring gobbler. So you should be OK Friday.


----------



## Cassy3

Today turned out to be a success!! From the rain last night and the sunshine I came across all sizes of blacks, greys and blondes. I went into a spot I've picked from before but went further in. They were scattered all threw the area. All of them picked today were from one area. I didn't even check other locations like I usually do. Around 80-100 all together.


----------



## Cassy3

Here's some more. I cannot believe my son found the huge blonde already


----------



## zinnas

Cassy3 said:


> Here's some more. I cannot believe my son found the huge blonde already


WOW NICE,WHAT TIME IS SUPPER? LOL


----------



## wade

chase2634 said:


> Wade, you might want to wear some blaze orange if you were planning on state game lands Friday and Saturday as there will be turkey hunters in the woods with you. Good luck if you go and let us know how you make out


Your Right...I normally go I full camo...
we will add orange for this weekend


----------



## wade

Cassy3 said:


> Here's some more. I cannot believe my son found the huge blonde already


Wow. ..that is exciting. .we will be There Hunting Tomorrow


----------



## wade

chase2634 said:


> Actually Saturday I believe is the opening of spring gobbler. So you should be OK Friday.


Yep..Cool.. I still can't help but think...I would NEVER take a shot at anything im not sure of.. still there are so many scenarios. .
best to have orange on Saturday. .
Thank You


----------



## wade

Cassy3 said:


> Today turned out to be a success!! From the rain last night and the sunshine I came across all sizes of blacks, greys and blondes. I went into a spot I've picked from before but went further in. They were scattered all threw the area. All of them picked today were from one area. I didn't even check other locations like I usually do. Around 80-100 all together.


Those are Funny / Different looking than Monroe county Indiana Morels
*COOL LOOKING MUSHROOMS MAN*


----------



## chase2634

Cassy3 said:


> Today turned out to be a success!! From the rain last night and the sunshine I came across all sizes of blacks, greys and blondes. I went into a spot I've picked from before but went further in. They were scattered all threw the area. All of them picked today were from one area. I didn't even check other locations like I usually do. Around 80-100 all together.


Wow! Congrats and thanks for the encouragement!


----------



## wade

Howdy Yall... Wade here. ...
Is Marijuana Legal in Pennsylvania?
if it is I was thinking I may like to try me some of that while im out there


----------



## orion024

Cassy3 way to go! I wish I could find groups of them like that in Clfd. Co. I'm morelly jealous! It seems black morels mostly grow here, the grounds too acidic for greys & yellows, we don't have that limestone in the ground. I did manage to find one yellow morel last year, maybe there be more this year! ☺


----------



## Absinthe Minded

Sorry Wade, Marijuana not legal in Pa., yet....gonna be a while before that happens


----------



## wade

Absinthe Minded said:


> Sorry Wade, Marijuana not legal in Pa., yet....gonna be a while before that happens


Cool [email protected] Minded..
Thanks for the hit Back on that Man..
I'm 54 years old Now...but.....
.I've actually been smoking that pretty lil plant Occasionally every since I was 11 years old..and Drinking Jim Beam,
or a Beer...
By Occasionally :
*I mean like..Good Morning
*before leaving for school
*on the Way to School
*at school before going in
*at lunch
*f*#k it Skip Class
*after school
*before going home
*after super
* then down at the pinball pool hall
etc....
I just posted that to try to break the ice
it doesn't have to be a Main Topic..
but its interesting to Chime in on and make Reference to Occasionally


----------



## Absinthe Minded

After getting word today someone nearby had found some Morels and viewing a post above that showed very nice shrooms I decided to go out today and give it a try...well it wasn't much but they were my first Official finds going solo. Thanks for the heads up. Catawissa pa. Columbia Co.


----------



## wade

[QUOT"Absinthe Minded, post: 98422, member: 12434"]After getting word today someone nearby had found some Morels and viewing a post above that showed very nice shrooms I decided to go out today and give it a try...well it wasn't much but they were my first Official finds going solo. Thanks for the heads up. Catawissa pa. Columbia Co.[/QUOTE]

Good Reporting @Absinthe Minded
Thank You


----------



## Cassy3

zinnas said:


> WOW NICE,WHAT TIME IS SUPPER? LOL


I actually just cooked them up tonight and less than a minute my kiddos had them gone..lol


----------



## Cassy3

wade said:


> Wow. ..that is exciting. .we will be There Hunting Tomorrow


Any luck hunting or did you come across any morels today? This evening a thunderstorm came threw and tomorrow it's suppose to be sunny and 70'ish so I'll definitely be in the hunt!


----------



## Cassy3

Absinthe Minded said:


> After getting word today someone nearby had found some Morels and viewing a post above that showed very nice shrooms I decided to go out today and give it a try...well it wasn't much but they were my first Official finds going solo. Thanks for the heads up. Catawissa pa. Columbia Co.


Congrats Absinthe minded!! Seems like forever for me but When the season is finally here..There's nothing like finding your first morels.


----------



## Absinthe Minded

Thanks, It was fun sure enough, although the afternoon heatwave wasn't. The first 3 were barely peeking out from under the dead leaves, very difficult to notice. Better temps for next week should make for great hunting. Thanks again, Cheers


----------



## wade

Cassy3 said:


> Any luck hunting or did you cross any morels today? This evening a thunderstorm came threw and tomorrow it's suppose to be sunny and 70'ish so I'll definitely be in the hunt!


Hi cassy3 ...Wade here...
We did hunt Saturday evening 2 hours, and then bout 8 hours Sunday. ..and we Really Enjoyed the Hunt ...we found 4 Morels. A Coyote Skull, some nice Fresh Pheasant back. And some cool Rocks..
we might be back again this next weekend. 
I do think




























we were bout 5 days early for that spot we were in. we now know that our season in Bloomington indiana.is ended just as Lancacter county Pennsylvania is just begun..So that Varifacation is Really cool.
we will try to jump forward to Lancaster Every year now...
Thank you We Really Enjoyed Ourselves


----------



## Absinthe Minded

Yo Wade, where'd you find dat $20.00? I can't find them anywhere....dang it. However good find on the skull and stuff. I was out yesterday and came up with similar finds as well. I never seen pheasant back dat I recall till then, 5 morels and a few deer skulls and a small predator skull of some sort, hot n humid in the woods...


----------



## wade

Absinthe Minded said:


> Yo Wade, where'd you find dat $20.00? I can't find them anywhere....dang it. However good find on the skull and stuff. I was out yesterday and came up with similar finds as well. I never seen pheasant back dat I recall till then, 5 morels and a few deer skulls and a small predator skull of some sort, hot n humid in the woods...


Nice finds @Absinthe Minded
Sunday was overcast and not so hot and humid. ..I wish we could have stayed and Hunt Every day this week. .Best I could tell this is the Week that more and more will be popping each day....
and if we could be there I believe we would have found HUNDREDS. .We usually Hunt 4 miles per day minimum.
We will be Back.
We are Almost to Dallas Texas Today..
Yall be Hunting Every Day and Hour you can There Now.. This is it So GO GO GO


----------



## wade

We are Back Home again now in Monroe county Indiana. .everything is flooding we've had 9+ inches of Rain...and its turned off cold 40's & 30's at night...when it warms back up a bit we will be in the woods Hunting again. .looking for late spots Now.
We have found Over 400 Morels this year. 
We will continue to hunt here 2 days a week through May


----------



## wade

wade said:


> We are Back Home again now in Monroe county Indiana. .everything is flooding we've had 9+ inches of Rain...and its turned off cold 40's & 30's at night...when it warms back up a bit we will be in the woods Hunting again. .looking for late spots Now.
> We have found Over 400 Morels this year.
> We will continue to hunt here 2 days a week through May


*"Post Your Findings and Thoughts Here"*
HELLO! !!! Why is NO one Reporting their finds on Here?...this Cassy3 Thread has a Lot of Potential. .its central in the state origin ..and Cool Variety of Styles. ..
This ...Site/Board/Thread ...should become the Main Post for the Entire State...
Please take time and *...
"Post Your Findings and Thoughts Here"*


----------

